# افضل الطرق الطبيعية لتنعيم الشعر الخشن



## درة االعرب (23 يناير 2012)

افضل الطرق الطبيعية لتنعيم الشعر الخشن





تساعد الخلطات والطرق الطبيعية على العناية بالشعر وعلاج مشاكله المتنوعة، وتتميز هذه الخلطات بعدم ترك أي آثار سلبية على الشعر كما تفعل مواد العناية بالشعر الكيمائية، لذلك إليكِ خلطات طبيعية تساعدك على تنعيم الشعر الخشن والعناية به، ومن هذه الوصفات:


خلطة البيض والليمون لتنعيم الشعر الخشن
المكونات: صفار بيضة + مقدار من زيت خروع + مقدار من عصير الليمون
الطريقة: يمزج صفار البيضة مع زيت الخروع ويُفرك الشعر بالخليط ثم يُغسل بالماء الساخن مضاف إليه بعض نقاط عصير الليمون اذ تساعد خلطة البيض والليمون على تنعيم الشعر الخشن.


خلطة العسل وزيت الزيتون لتنعيم الشعر الخشن
المكونات: مقادير متساوية من: الزبادي والعسل وزيت الزيتون
الطريقة: تُخلط جميع المكونات وتُوضع على الشعر مثل حمام الزيت لمدة ساعتين، تعمل هذه الخلطة على إضفاء نعومة على الشعر.


وصفة البقدونس لتنعيم الشعر الخشن
المكونات: ملعقة من أوراق البقدونس الطازجة + 2 ملعقة زيت جوز الهند + ملعقة جلسرين
الطريقة: يتم غلي أوراق البقدونس لمدة 5 دقائق ثم تُصفى ويُضاف زيت جوز الهند والجلسرين إلى ماء البقدونس ثم يرج الخليط جيداً قبل وضعه على الشعر، تستخدم وصفة البقدونس لتنعيم الشعر الخشن ​
اليكم المزيد من المعلومات من خلال المصدر الرئيسى لها


مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنا




مع تمنياتى لجميع بقضاء أسعد الاوقات

ولاتبخلوا عليا بالرد



​


----------

